# Only tear stains on one eye?



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Alright i know there was a board on this a while back but i couldnt find it so i just made a new one anyways sunnys left eye dosnt really stain at all i dont even use anything on it anymore but it right eye is just awful and i clean it about once a day to try and keep the staining down any idea why this is happening? he is still kinda teething so i expect it to go down and little but its just weird and he looks so funny with half is face white and half is face brown


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Could be his teeth. When Lace was teething her left eye would tear but the right didn't. Vet told me after she pulled the baby teeth that Lacey had a couple of baby teeth that were pushing up against the adult teeth. Said it proberly felt like a constant toothache. Lacey also ate much better. She is a little piggy now. Took her to the vet the other day and she said that Lacey could lose a little weight...take her off the puppy food. Have your vet check him out, could be an ear infection, or his teeth, or even some hair poking him in the eye. Good luck.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

it could be related to the teething or can be the conformation of your pup..could have a blocked tear duct too....just wipe it everyday with a moist cloth and maybe after the teething is done it will stop


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Alright well i am not going to make a spceial trip to the vet for it and proubly wont make any drastice changes in how i clean him up until after he is done teething but i do need to get him to the vet to get neutered (i should be getting it done like next week but we are going out of town for christmas so i am putting it off until after)so i will mention it to the vet then


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

very sweet pixs of sunny , chico also tears from one eye he is now 8 months so i think the teething is done. good luck she is adorable


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico_@Dec 11 2004, 09:51 PM
> *very sweet pixs of sunny , chico also tears from one eye he is now 8 months so i think the teething is done. good luck she is adorable
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
sorry i mean him!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Sunny is very cute..... I love his Dogster pics.... I left him a bone on Dogster!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If it doesn't resolve after teething is over, I would see an ophthalmologist to rule out one of the many common eye problem in Maltese. Besides blocked tear ducts, some Maltese have a small bit of tissue covering the lower tear duct opening that doesn't open when their eyes open. If caught early, it can easily be fixed. Also, Maltese are prone to problems like distichiasis and entropion. This can be in one eye, especially distichiasis. Your regular vet may not see the fine lashes or subtle problem on a routine exam.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i dont know if you've seen my posts before. but sprite and ellie used to stain really really bad till we got them on homecooked diets. the difference is amazing. i have a dogster page of sprite. you can see what she looked like before and after. i hope you find out whats wrong with lilly.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Thanks Denise&Chico Sunny isnt so good about having is photo taken glad to know some of them came out good



> If it doesn't resolve after teething is over, I would see an ophthalmologist to rule out one of the many common eye problem in Maltese. Besides blocked tear ducts, some Maltese have a small bit of tissue covering the lower tear duct opening that doesn't open when their eyes open. If caught early, it can easily be fixed. Also, Maltese are prone to problems like distichiasis and entropion. This can be in one eye, especially distichiasis. Your regular vet may not see the fine lashes or subtle problem on a routine exam.[/B]


I am gonna mention it to the vet next time i am there i just dont think its urgent enough to make a special vist for



> i dont know if you've seen my posts before. but sprite and ellie used to stain really really bad till we got them on homecooked diets. the difference is amazing. i have a dogster page of sprite. you can see what she looked like before and after. i hope you find out whats wrong with lilly.[/B]


I would love to do that but i just dont think i have enough time to do that i mean i dont even get dinner for myself everynight so i doubt i would have time to cook for sunny







oh btw MY name is lilly my dog is sunny


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

LOL, i thought the dogs name was lilly!!!! sorry!! lol. sunny is adorable!!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 12 2004, 02:09 PM
> *LOL, i thought the dogs name was lilly!!!!  sorry!!  lol.  sunny is adorable!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22288*


[/QUOTE]

Its alright just thought i should mention that lol besides i think i saw a post from someone the other day that they have a dog named lilly so there is a member around here somewhere with a dog named lilly


----------

